# how 2 get clear water



## lougotzz (May 12, 2004)

i have cloudy water in a 29 gal tank what do i do to get it clear? its not like were i cant see the fish its just blury and is it harmful to the fish?


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

get an extra or better filter..


----------



## lougotzz (May 12, 2004)

is there any other way cause i have an emperor 400 nd it was a bit pricy!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

thats by far enough filteration, i had a emp 280 on my 30 gallon and it was crystal clear, ijust added a fluval 204 tho cause i sold my 10 gallon... as for if its harmful.. im not sure.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Easiest thing to do:

Drain 20% of your water. Then slowly fill the tank back up with tap water (fill it slow so you don't disturb the gravel, which is prolly what cause the murky water to begin with).

That is what I do. Works like a charm. 20% won't hurt your fish, more than 20% might.


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

try adding carbon to your filter if you havent already done so....
it worked for me when i had the same problem..


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah i had the same problem, added carbon to the Fluval and it cleared up right quick.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

30% water change (along with gravel siphoning), chemicals to clear the water, more filtration, and air bubbles. They worked for me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rbp guy said:


> 30% water change (along with gravel siphoning), chemicals to clear the water, more filtration, and air bubbles. They worked for me.


 Bubbles wouldnt do much help but oxygenate your water, the filter you have is good enough which cause water surface disruption to oxygenate your tank also. I wouldn't trust using any chemicals since propper dosage might not be good enough to help and too much might harm/stress your fish. Gravel vac and water change might help, but has your tank fully cycled?? Is there rotting/decaying food in between the gravel or decors? Whats your water perimeters reading? Answeres to these questions would be sufficient to know the cause of the problem.

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Depending on the filter your using, just change the biological sponge.


----------



## lougotzz (May 12, 2004)

i think my tank is basically cycled there is enough bacteria in there nd ammonia is 0 and ntrite is nywere between .15 nd .25 there maybe some food in the gravel i had a decoration in the tank but i had to move it to put another fish in to make alot more room and then the water got cloudy so i think it was prob the stuff in the castle i had.


----------

